# First swarm of 2015



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

I had a hive swarm two weeks ago here. They all took off but then came back. Things have been going like gangbusters after we got some good rains in. If I could get some new queens I'd split that hive 3 ways...


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Get out! Really... a swarm already? Must bee nice. It's a balmy 19 degrees here. No chance of a swarm here until May. lol You could have at least did us northerners a solid and at least took and posted a pic.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Get out! Really... a swarm already? Must bee nice. It's a balmy 19 degrees here. No chance of a swarm here until May. lol You could have at least did us northerners a solid and at least took and posted a pic.


Ditto here. Must be nice. Come on Spring!! G


----------



## txbeek (May 21, 2013)

I did post a pic in the "please post your swarm dates" permanent thread. it's a sticky at the top of the general "Bee Forum". Will try and post another pic or two here.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Ok... I may be full of blue mud, but I think that swarms are purdy. lol


----------



## txbeek (May 21, 2013)

Me too, especially when I see how much packages cost!


----------

